# Line Wt. Rating & Lure Wt. Ratings ???



## ez2cdave (Oct 13, 2008)

How can you determine the Line Wt. Range & Lure Wt. Range for an "unknown" fishing rod or rod blank that is "completely unmarked", with no clue as to make or model ?

Thanks, in advance !


----------



## Sandcrab (Mar 20, 2002)

how long is rod? I would start with some line (any mono) and hang different size weights to is - start with 1/4 oz and work up to 1 oz (assuming that the rod is 7' or less)...


----------



## ez2cdave (Oct 13, 2008)

Sandcrab said:


> how long is rod? I would start with some line (any mono) and hang different size weights to is - start with 1/4 oz and work up to 1 oz (assuming that the rod is 7' or less)...



It isn't for one "specific" rod . . . I'm talking about sorting through miscellaneous, unsorted blanks at a "tackle liquidator" . They usually sell blanks and/or rods at $2.00/ft, but there are often no labels or manufacturer i.d. or specs on them. Of course, being able to "test" them would be ideal but, under those circumstances, virtually impossible.


----------



## Sandcrab (Mar 20, 2002)

I would bring a piece of mono and various weights with me to test each blank. You should be able to see how each blank responds to 1/2 oz, 1/2 oz, etc... That's how I would handle this...

Sandcrab


----------



## ez2cdave (Oct 13, 2008)

Sandcrab said:


> I would bring a piece of mono and various weights with me to test each blank. You should be able to see how each blank responds to 1/2 oz, 1/2 oz, etc... That's how I would handle this...
> 
> Sandcrab


That's a great idea, at least for the smaller rods & blanks. I'd need more weight for heavier ones, though ( 8ft + Pier/Jetty units, for example ) . . . Thanks !


----------

